# Poll : Greatest Mayberry Resident



## Woodman1 (Feb 3, 2007)

I have been watching the "In Color" Andy Griffith shows recently and the thought occurs. Which one of these people is the greatest of ALL the characters. Forget those "early" black and white guys. _Here_ are the guys who made Mayberry great! (I'll start the fun with Greg's favorite........Howard!  

ps. The episode where Howard "redecorates  " his apartment as a "bachelor pad" ala Greg Brady is the best episode of all time!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2007)

What is the Andy Griffith Show?  When it is on?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 3, 2007)

When Don Knotts left the show it went downhill.  IF you watch those earlier shows, there is some really funny writing going on.  Writers of today would do themselves well to go back and watch and learn.  Ken Barry was a fruitcake.  He was good in F-troup but lame here.  They should have shown Andy gettin some from Helen.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Feb 3, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> What is the Andy Griffith Show?  When it is on?



Ditto.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2007)

None of those guys were very funny.  Floyd, Barney and Gomer were hilarious.  I own all the b/w episodes on dvd, even got a bootleg dvd
of deleted scenes and the pilot.  Won't buy the color ones though.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Feb 3, 2007)

yea the color version isnt to good

my favorite char is Ernest T Bass    

its me, its me, its Ernest T!!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> None of those guys were very funny.  Floyd, Barney and Gomer were hilarious.  I own all the b/w episodes on dvd, even got a bootleg dvd
> of deleted scenes and the pilot.  Won't buy the color ones though.



So you're sayin you hate "coloreds?" Typical sotherner.........


----------



## john pen (Feb 3, 2007)

Why's it always got to be about color with you guys ?


----------



## john pen (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh..and Ive always been partial to Floyd..mm..uhh..yes...


----------



## zilla (Feb 3, 2007)

It's me it's me.  It's Ernest T.......

*Ernest T. Bass*


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 3, 2007)

The only shows worth watching were the black and white episodes.  Don Knotts gits my vote even though he's not on your list.  Ernest T, Goober, and Gomer Pyle were great too.

Ken Berry gets my vote for the lamest!  Millie was a tramp!

Mayberry RFD should have been aborted before the first trimester!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Feb 3, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> I vote...
> 
> *None of the above!*
> 
> The origional was the best. Aunt Bea was everyones Aunt or Grandmother.



BFD hit the nail on the head! Aunt Bea was the best!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 3, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I have been watching the "In Color" Andy Griffith shows recently and the thought occurs. Which one of these people is the greatest of ALL the characters. Forget those "early" black and white guys. _Here_ are the guys who made Mayberry great! (I'll start the fun with Greg's favorite........Howard!
> 
> ps. The episode where Howard "redecorates  " his apartment as a "bachelor pad" ala Greg Brady is the best episode of all time!



Stick with the guitar, of course, you're not much better at that.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2007)

Jersey BBQ said:
			
		

> I have the first four seasons on DVD as well....I don't own any colored ones.  I agree that the show tanks when Barney leaves.
> Briscoe Darlin... he was cool. Andy should have got busy with his daughter that episode when the Darlins came to town and Briscoe got busted dippin his hat in the horse trough.... I think her name was Darlene. Well the show would have taken a sweet turn if then Andy would have got caught dipping his horse.. well never mind.... sorry



That would be Charlene.

When Finney and Rev get here, they're gonna be might upset
you got that wrong.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm going to borrow a line from Cappy here:

*I think the Suck-O-Meter just broke*...   

I can't believe there is a thread about The Andy Griffith show.  It MUST be the off season for BBQ!

**embarrassed**


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2007)

You're a schmuck.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2007)

TAGS is the greatest tv series ever made....it has a cult following like
no other show, and has lasted almost 50 years now.  Think
anyone will remember Idol and Fear Factor 50 years from now?
With those kind of shows topping the ratings, we may not even
be here 50 years from now.

Tags showed a life in America that is hard to find anymore.
People had values and cared about each other.  I'd move to
Mayberry in a heartbeat and be happy.  Mayberry ain't perfect..
Andy would have to put down the occasional squabble between
Big Wheel and Larry, but they'd be ok in the end.  I'd let myself
into the jail when I got a snoot full, and go home in the morning.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ...Think
> anyone will remember Idol 50 years from now?...



Sure they will..._*TAGS *_would flame out against Idol in a head to head time slot showdown...wouldn't even be close!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 3, 2007)

I think we need to start another poll.  The women of Mayberry.............who was the hottest?  I vote for the blonde, (I think she was a nurse, had a strong southern accent, unlike Helen Crump who I think was a transplanted yankee!) one of Andy's earlier girlfriends.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2007)

Where the hell is Mayberry and what type of Q do they do?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 3, 2007)

Carolina pulled pork.  BTW...they just released Gomer Pyle on DVD...my kids love it.  Goes to show good humor spans generations.


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 3, 2007)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> yea the color version isnt to good
> 
> my favorite char is Ernest T Bass
> 
> its me, its me, its Ernest T!!!!



What he said!


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 3, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> TAGS is the greatest tv series ever made....it has a cult following like
> no other show, and has lasted almost 50 years now.



Would I be banned from the board if I posted the x-rated lyrics to the Andy Griffith Show theme in the blue room?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 3, 2007)

Here's a link to all the actors that appeared in The Andy Griffith Show.  Some good trivia.  Did anyone know that Odis was also the voice of Goofy(post 1967) or that Jack Nicholson appeared in two episodes.  The actress that I was earlier referring to (Andy's hot girlfriend) was actress Joanna Moore (Peggy) who married Ryan O'Neil and had a baby girl named Tatum.  Here is the link:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0053479/fullcredits


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 3, 2007)

Na Goober was the man after Gomer went and joined the Marine Corps.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2007)

As far as the women, I like Peggy the best.  Ellie was cute.  Helen
was too mean.  Helen was the female lead in the movie The Blob, btw,
starring opposite Steve McQueen.


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 3, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> When Don Knotts left the show it went downhill.  IF you watch those earlier shows, there is some really funny writing going on.  Writers of today would do themselves well to go back and watch and learn.  Ken Barry was a fruitcake.  He was good in F-troup but lame here.  They should have shown Andy gettin some from Helen.



F Troop ?? my all time favorite show.. I cant find it on around here... some real nut jobs on the show


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Come on GOOBER? Goober was a dick! And Howard just _loved _ him!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2007)

Wood-ber, after watching your music videos, I wouldn't be cracking on Goober too much.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2007)

Where's Otis???


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Come on LARRY! I"M ONLY PUTTING THE CHARACTERS FROM THE LAME YEARS HERE!!!


----------



## john pen (Feb 3, 2007)

Greg, I feel your pain...I can just see the next thread here....

POLL...Who's hotter ? Wilma Flintstone or Betty Rubble.... :roll:


----------



## Unity (Feb 3, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> POLL...Who's hotter ? Wilma Flintstone or Betty Rubble.... :roll:


 [smilie=a_hrm.gif] 

--John  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Greg, I feel your pain...I can just see the next thread here....
> 
> POLL...Who's hotter ? Wilma Flintstone or Betty Rubble.... :roll:



Everyone knows Betty Rubble ended up being that fat pig Rosie Odonnell [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 3, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":2i8yowzn]Greg, I feel your pain...I can just see the next thread here....
> 
> POLL...Who's hotter ? Wilma Flintstone or Betty Rubble.... :roll:



Everyone knows Betty Rubble ended up being that *fat pig Rosie Odonnell* [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif][/quote:2i8yowzn]

Kind of funny that Donald Trump looks like a taller version of Barney Rubble.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 3, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Wood-ber, after watching your music videos, I wouldn't be cracking on Goober too much.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 3, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Greg, I feel your pain...I can just see the next thread here....
> 
> POLL...Who's hotter ? Wilma Flintstone or Betty Rubble.... :roll:


Wilma ........hands down  
What about Pebbles all grown up? HAWT!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 3, 2007)

Who was "Emmet"??? :?:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 4, 2007)

Jersey BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3noesqox][quote="john pen":3noesqox]Greg, I feel your pain...I can just see the next thread here....
> 
> POLL...Who's hotter ? Wilma Flintstone or Betty Rubble.... :roll:



Everyone knows Betty Rubble ended up being that fat pig Rosie Odonnell [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif][/quote:3noesqox][/quote:3noesqox]

Dang.... Larry you went and ruined Betty Rubble for me... I had no idea  

Maybe we will have to start a new thread...  Ginger or Mary Ann..?

*Anybody remember the episode of TAGS that had the Skipper in it ?[/*quote]

Yep, Alan Hale Jr. appeared as Jeff Pruitt in Season 2, Episode 13, "The Farmer Takes A Wife".  Original airdate January 1, 1962.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone know on which TV series that Andy Taylor and Opie made their original appearence?


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Who was "Emmet"??? :?:



He was the crotchety old crumudgeon who bought the local fix-it shop. Emmett was AWESOME!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 4, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Does anyone know on which TV series that Andy Taylor and Opie made their original appearence?



That would be the Danny Thomas show.  Andy threw him in jail ofor speeding.  Opie looked to be about 4 years old.  Aunt Bea was in the show, but not as Aunt Bea..I've got that on dvd too.


----------

